# Wild black eastern blue tongues in Vic



## redrobin (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi

I have recently seen a post where someone found a black eastern blue tongue around the Bellarine peninsula in victoria.
How common are these and are there people that keep and breed them?
I know the Melanistic blueys are kept but these are different and I have only recently found out they existed. 
Just very interested to know

Thank you


----------



## RoryBreaker (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't heard of any recent wild sightings.

The original Ranch line of hypermelanistics are said to have come from the Shell Habour area of NSW.

Other than that, there was a report of a completely black blotchie from Tasmania 30 odd years ago.

Any chance you can harvest the picture from the post you are talking about?

cheers, 
Dave.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes there is a population out there.... and hopefully they stay out there and not in greedy people's hands!


----------



## Native_EWD (Sep 4, 2014)

richoman_3 said:


> Yes there is a population out there.... and hopefully they stay out there and not in greedy people's hands!



Why verify this if you suspect people to be poaching?.. Its a fairy tale.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Native_EWD said:


> Why verify this if you suspect people to be poaching?.. Its a fairy tale.


What is a fairy tale?
One of my best mates has found them numerous times in a certain area...
My comment is simply because this captive hobby is run obliviously by people poaching wild animals for money, its a disgrace!


----------



## Native_EWD (Sep 4, 2014)

richoman_3 said:


> What is a fairy tale?
> One of my best mates has found them numerous times in a certain area...
> My comment is simply because this captive hobby is run obliviously by people poaching wild animals for money, its a disgrace!



Man, this is verifying the populations existence even further.. Good on your mate for not getting greedy, Most people couldn't help themselves, the least you can do is keep this information from the public, again imo.

Chances of someone finding it, is very slim. But what if they do? Because they have read about it on here?

If its true we should be trying to protect them, rather than fuelling peoples urge to go look for them...


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mate what the heck are you on about?
It is a naturally occurring morph... obviously there will be wild populations of them?
I have no where near specified the spot, all i have done is verify its true, like what he's asking?

How the hell am I urging people look for them? Pull your head in buddy, i was just answering his question!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Sep 4, 2014)

Guys really? 

The OP is new to the forum and you have hijacked the tone of the thread. 

No harm in posting a picture Richo, not like we are asking for a google map of the locale.

And all the snake keepers out there are thinking........"Guys, it's only a bluey!"


----------



## Native_EWD (Sep 4, 2014)

Well the OP's question has been answered. I'm not having a go at you Rich, I beleive the more information about the subject which is available to the public the longer these guys will be wild. It's not the fist time I've heard about this population, I've even seen photos, it's a "hidden treasure", not hidden enough...
[MENTION=25115]RoryBreaker[/MENTION] We both know they aren't just blue tongues, unfortunately melanistic means money, snake or lizard keepers


----------



## redrobin (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey Guys
Really didn't see it going down like this and I didn't mean to cause trouble.
Whilst I am not new to keeping reptiles I am new to the scene over here as I am originally from the UK.
I agree they are better off in the wild and I certainly don't intend to go out collecting them.
just saw a few things about them and was genuinely intrigued about them as I had not heard much about them.
I realise the melanistic blueys are prized so I wondered if this specific locale was being kept and bred also.
For me its very unusual that they seem to be a 'Hidden treasure' as you put it being that that area isn't exactly out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jinjajoe (Sep 5, 2014)

Mate welcome to APS there is always a keyboard jockey waiting in the wings..... The black blueys are quite common in the captive trade here now..... And sell for around $500 each.....


----------



## richardsc (Sep 5, 2014)

These are a wild very dark line in melb joe,theres been the odd thread of them on here showing pics,unllike the common hypermel lines,these guys arent jet black and you can see there banding still faintly,and also yellow green comes through on alot of the ones ive seen,nose tip,legs ect

I have a feeling there already in captivity,and just a hunch but seen a few folk that have got hypermels cheap like under 200 each,especially vic keepers,makes me wonder if they have bought these passed off as the sydney type thinking they have scored a bargain,lol


----------



## redrobin (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheers Joe the reptile community always the same haha.
Thanks richardsc that's the exact answer I was looking for. 
yeah defiantly a slight greeny yellow on tips of nose from the pics I have seen and the legs are usually patterned too.


----------



## Wally (Sep 13, 2014)

I've found individuals in two locations distinct from each other to suggest it's not an isolated phenomenon in metro Melbourne.


----------

